# Are all Trigano Tributes right hand drive?



## 107080 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know this is a dumb newbie question, but as I'm just beginning to research van conversions, I know very little about what's out there (I'm in the US, too).

So, Fiats are not made outside the UK? 

Karen

P.S. While I'm at it, another question: it's legal to drive left-hand drives in UK, isn't it?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Karen

Fiats are made in Italy. They export RHD vans to the UK for conversion by many companies. Yes it is legal to drive LHD in the UK.

Not sure about the Tribute, I think it could be a UK only model therefore yes they are all RHD.

Trevor


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Karen

The Tribute is part of the same group as CI, Chausson, Auto Trail and Roller Team, amongst others, and based in Italy. The Tribute is the UK name for the van - it has another name in Italy (I forget what it is for now). There were one or two early prototypes around the end of last year which came in to the UK LHD, but all the production ones are RHD.

Gerald


----------

